# {}   معنى كلمة كنيسة



## Meriamty (18 يناير 2008)

كلنا بنروح الكنيسة بس ياترى حد يعرف معنى كلمه كنيسه ايه 

تعالووو نشووف 

الكنيسة

معنى كلمة كنيسة:
كنيسة كلمة عربية وهى مأخوذة من التعبير العبرى كنسى اى مجلس او مكان اجتماع
بالغة العربية تعنى مجمع او مكان اجتماع وباليونانية اكليسيا وبالقبطى اككليسيا وبالسريانى كنستو او كنشتو


الاسماء التى اطلقها الكتاب المقدس على الكنيسة:

(1) بيعة: اى شىء مشترى (كو 7 :22) اعمال (20 :28) اى كنيسة الله التى اشتراها بدمه
(2) بيت ايل: اى بيت الله ايل تعنى الله وكلمة بيت المقصود به السكنى . سكنى الله فى المكان وايضا اطلق عليها كفر ارميا وكفر نحوم
(3) عروس المسيح : باعتبار ان المسيح هو العريس فالكنيسة هى عروسة المسيح
عندما قال يوحنا المعمدان الذى له العروس فهو العريس اما صديق العريس فيفرح به
(4) رعية الرب: بمعنى ان الكنيسة فيها الشعب ولا يمكن ان تبنى كنيسة بدون شعب
(5) كنيسة الله: اى كنيسة الله من حيث الملكيه
(6) هيكل الله: من حيث القداسة


رموز الكنيسة فى العهد القديم

اولا معنى كلمة رمز: وجود مسبق له دلالة واضحة اى ان الشىء موجود من خلال الرمز من خلال دلالة معينة

(1) سفينة نوح: ترمز للكنيسة من حيث النجاه من الغرق والهلاك الكنيسة كانت موجودة فى سفينة نوح والدلالة النجاه من الغرق اى من خلال الكنيسة نجاه لنا من السقوط الى الهاوية
(2) الذبائح: الذبيحة ترمز للسيد المسيح اى ان ذبيحة المسيح كانت موجودة من خلال الذبائح والدليل مغفرة الخطايا فالرمز معناه المرموز عليه موجود من خلاله دلالة نشيد الانشيد
(3) الجنة المغلقة: لان الكنيسة هى المكان الذى ينعم فيه الانسان فى حياته مع الله والدليل انها مغلقة لا صلهلها بالشر او بالعالم وشهواته
اختى العروس جنة مغلقة عين مقفلة ينبوع مختوم ( نشيد( 4 : 12)
الجنة المغلقة والعين والينبوع المختوم اعلان مسبق عن الكنيسة
(4) اورشليم السمائية
(5) الحمامة الوحيدة
(6) الحقل الخفى فيه الكنز

اقراء اشعياء الاصحاح 6


الكنيسة ومبانيها

(1) على شكل مستطيل متجه للشرق:
1- الشرق يشير الى الحياه
2- الشرق يذكرنا بالفردوس الاول
3- كان الشرق وميلاد المسيح بنجم المشرق
4- صلب السيد المسيح على جبل شرق اورشليم
5- صعود المسيح كان الى الشرق
6- مجيئه سوف يكون من الشرق

(2) تبنى على اسماء القدسيين
(3) لابد ان تبنى باذن من الرئاسة الدينية

شكل المبنى

هناك شكلان:
(1) الشكل البازيكى (الفن الرومانى الجمالونى) وهو على شكل سفينة
(2) الشكل البيزانطى (القسطنطينية) وهى روما الشرقية او روما الجديدة التى اسسها قسطنطيين و هى على شكل صليب






​​

منقووووول


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}   معنى كلمة كنيسة*


----------



## أرزنا (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}   معنى كلمة كنيسة*

*سلام المسيح:*

*شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات*


----------



## Meriamty (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}   معنى كلمة كنيسة*

 


marmar

أرزنا


ميرسى جدا لحضوركم الجميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتكم 


​


----------

